# الأعياد السيدية



## ++sameh++ (27 فبراير 2006)

*الأعياد السيدية*

[FONT=="Simplified]*الأعياد السيدية الكبرى سبعة أعياد هي:*[/FONT]
[FONT=="Simplified]*عيد البشارة 29 برمهات ـ عيد الميلاد 29 كيهك ـ عيد الغطاس 11طوبة ـ أحد الشعانين، ويقع في الأحد السابع من الصوم الكبير ـ عيد القيامة ـ عيد الصعود، بعد أربعين يوم من القيامة ويوافق يوم خميس ـ عيد العنصرة، ويقع يوم الخمسين من القيامة ويوافق يوم أحد.*[/FONT]
[FONT=="Simplified]*ولا يجوز الصوم في أي من الأعياد السيدية الكبرى، ما عدا عيد البشارة*[/FONT]
[FONT=="Simplified]* الذي يأتي دائماً في الصوم الكبير، فلا يُصام انقطاعي، ويُكتفي بالصوم النباتي.*[/FONT]
[FONT=="Simplified]* جاء عيد الميلاد أو الغطاس يوم أربعاء أو جمعة، يُفطر ذلك اليوم، وإذا كان ثاني يوم عيد الميلاد 29 كيهك أربعاء أو جمعة يُفطر أيضاً، لأن عيد الميلاد أصلاً 29 كيهك.*[/FONT]
[FONT=="Simplified]*الأعياد السيدية الصغرى سبعة أعياد هي:*[/FONT]
[FONT=="Simplified]*عيد الختان 6 طوبة ـ عيد عرس قانا الجليل 13 طوبة ـ عيد دخول المسيح الهيكل 8 أمشير ـ خميس العهد ـ أحد توما ـ عيد دخول المسيح أرض مصر 24 بشنس ـ عيد التجلي 13 مسرى.*[/FONT]
[FONT=="Simplified]*لا يجوز الصوم ألانقطاعي في الأعياد السيدية الصغرى، ولا يجوز أيضاً عمل ميطانيات، *[/FONT]
[FONT=="Simplified]*لأن الميطانيات مرتبطة بالصوم ألانقطاعي. *[/FONT]
[FONT=="Simplified]*ونظرًا لأن عيد دخول المسيح إلى الهيكل يوافق ثالث أيام صوم يونان هذا العام، فلا تقرأ قراءات الصوم، بل تُقرأ قراءات العيد، ويُصلى بالطقس الفرايحي.*[/FONT]
[FONT=="Simplified]*ولا يُصام هذا اليوم انقطاعي، ويُكتفى بالصوم النباتي.*[/FONT]
[FONT=="Simplified]*وكل عام وانتم بخير*[/FONT]


----------



## †gomana† (27 فبراير 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا سامح ومفيد جدا ومهم اوى للمعرفة لان مش الكل يعرف كل الاعياد السيدية *
*شكرا ليك وربنا معاك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (5 مارس 2006)

> *شكرا ليك وربنا معاك*


 
*العفو يا جومانا ، ربنا معاكى*


----------



## نانسي1980 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الأعياد السيدية*

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا سامح موضوع جميل جدا و فعلاَ استفدت منه كتير


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الأعياد السيدية*



موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الأعياد السيدية*

شكرا

للمعلومات الرائعه والمفيده

الرب معاكم​


----------

